# Belleayre MB series 8-8-10



## legalskier (Jul 23, 2010)

From an email I just received:

_Belleayre Mountain to Host All Terrain Mountain Bike Race 
on Sunday, August 8
Overlook Bikes from Woodstock, NY will sponsor and produce an All Terrain Mountain Bike Series hosted at Belleayre Mountain on Sunday, August 8. This Cross Country Mountain Bike Race which is part of the NYS Mountain Bike Series will be the first held at Belleayre Mountain in many years.  The Race will feature an interesting and challenging five mile undulating course of fire roads and single track between the Discovery and Overlook Lodges. Pro riders will have to complete four laps, expert riders three laps, sport riders two laps, and beginner riders one lap. The first 75 people to pre-register for the race receive a free t-shirt. Registration can be done online at www.bikereg.com and more info about the race series can be found at www.nysmtbseries.com. _


----------

